# Mythos One Clima Pro Dial Setting



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

I am having issues with grind adjustment on my grinder. When I adjust the dial, the dial will turn freely when through zero and past the highest setting. Is this normal? I imagine it shouldn't turn beyond zero or beyond the highest setting.

Anyone have any advice on this and how to potentially fix this issue? Do the burrs need adjusted? Does the dial need tightening somehow?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The dial is usually not calibrated so that zero means the burrs are touching. Just forget the dial from that perspective and use the dial as a reference point for where you are and where you want to be


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

In general, the numbers on grind adjustment collars mean nothing - they're just reference points.

The next Mythos off the production line, after your one, will have a different min/max number setting.


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.

Thought the numbers didn't mean much but good to get it confirmed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can adjust the zero point - the dial is in two parts. Calibrate it so the zero is where your burrs touch and it becomes a lot more intuitive.

Find the chirping point, and then rotate the back section of the dial so 0 is at 12 o'clock.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah there are two adjustables on there. One for total grind setting and a reference collar on that so you can adjust your zero point.


----------

